# Ultra-cheap e-reader



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Forgive me if this has already been posted. I did a quick search and didn't see it, but I haven't been on KB as much as normal the last week, so I could have missed it.

http://www.cnet.com.au/the-smallest-lightest-cheapest-e-reader-ever-339341971.htm

I can certainly see uses for this.


----------



## Jarrah Loh (Oct 8, 2012)

That's great. I love it. The bluetooth is probably not the best option, but it's certainly in the right direction.

They look good and are extremely cheap.

Awesome. The more of these that come out, the better for the industry IMO – as long as they are displaying correctly.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There will hardly be enough room left in the Cracker Jack box for the candy.   

More power to them if they can do it.

Mike


----------

